# Finding a Taekwondo School in Philippines



## TKDJUDO

I know Taekwondo isn't a Filipino martial art but hopefully there are a lot of Filipinos in this section who are knowledgeable of martial arts centres in Philippines, especially within the San Pedro, Laguna Area.

I'm looking for a Taekwondo training facillity, but googling it doesn't help. Does anyone know of a good Taekwondo place where I can train when I go to the Philippines ?

I know theres one in Dasmarinas, Cavite but it's pretty far from San Pedro. Are there any Taekwondo Dojangs in Makati City?


It would be of great help if could name a few, or if any of you know of a site where I can find some schools in Philippines...

Thanks!


----------



## Carol

Hi TKDJudo,

I'm not in the Philippines so unfortunately I cannot answer your question I have heard that TKD is popular over there so you should have some luck finding a school.   The information infrastructure of the Philippines is not quite what it is here so don't be discouraged if you can't find a school before you land. 

Just a suggestion, if you have a chance, try seeing if you can learn some Sikaran (Filiipino Foot Fighting) when you are there.  With your Tae Kwon Do background, you'll likely fit in to a Sikaran class easily.  

Good luck and safe travels!


----------



## Xue Sheng

Philippine Taekwondo Federation 



> Young Man Park founded the Philippine Taekwondo Association which was eventually renamed to the Philippine Taekwondo Federation (PTF). Since 1971 to the present, the PTF has been run by Sun Chong Hong and PTF President Roberto Aventajado. *The current head office and Dojang of the PTF is at Rizal Memorial Sports Complex*. The PTF is a member of the World Taekwondo Federation and the Philippine Olympic Committee.


 
Taekwondo in the Philippines


----------



## arnisador

Xue Sheng said:


> Taekwondo in the Philippines



Hey, good link!


----------



## TaeKwonDoKevin

TKDJUDO said:


> I know Taekwondo isn't a Filipino martial art but hopefully there are a lot of Filipinos in this section who are knowledgeable of martial arts centres in Philippines, especially within the San Pedro, Laguna Area.
> 
> I'm looking for a Taekwondo training facillity, but googling it doesn't help. Does anyone know of a good Taekwondo place where I can train when I go to the Philippines ?
> 
> I know theres one in Dasmarinas, Cavite but it's pretty far from San Pedro. Are there any Taekwondo Dojangs in Makati City?
> 
> 
> It would be of great help if could name a few, or if any of you know of a site where I can find some schools in Philippines...
> 
> Thanks!


 
Now that's right up my alley! The Philippines pretty much follow the WTF.
The Filipinos are TOP in TaKwonDo.
I love visiting the TaeKwonDo schools there.
Makati City has some fine schools there. 


Many of the schools do not have a website, but just ask around when you get there, you will find them.

I have a handful of members from the PHILIPPINES on my website, they are very serious about their training!
Good Luck!
-Kevin
ps. I posted some pics but removed them, not sure about posting photos here.....


----------



## Miles

I don't know how far from Quezon City you will be, but if you are close, you should contact Master Angelito Ong.  I met him in Korea and he is an outstanding Taekwondoin.  He is a National Instructor under the PTA and the Chairman of the National Demonstration Team.  PM me for further contact info.

Miles


----------



## Touch Of Death

I must admit; it never occured to me that people would be looking for TKD in the Phillipines. I'm sure any American soldier could direct you to a friend that does it.
Sean


----------



## TaeKwonDoKevin

*Hey all....Sorry it took so long to get back with this link.*
*Check here, Monsour del Rosario is an Actor in the Philippines, and also Tournament Champion, I think he is training for the Olympics right now.*
*He was teaching in Makati City, but has moved to* *Fort Bonifacio, Taguig City Manila, Philippines.*
*Anyway, here is his site address:*

*http://www.monsourdelrosario.com/*

*http://www.monsourdelrosario.com/menu.htm*

*Enjoy the Philippines*
*-Kevin *


----------

